# Naoki Urasawa's "Billy Bat"



## Dabura (Oct 9, 2008)

The god of manga with works as: Monster, 20th Century Boys, Pluto.
Will launch a new series this october!!!



Check the news at
hinting Rikudou Sennin

I'm so excited for this. Don't be fooled by the title or the art. Urasawa turned astro boy into a dark thriller


----------



## Hidan (Oct 9, 2008)

HnI2 anime, now this. FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 9, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH

I am most definately interested and shall most definately be staying tuned

-mori, delighted


----------



## Batman (Oct 9, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2008)

Now this is something work looking into.  I'm not too surprised he's working on two series at the same time, since that what he usually does.


----------



## AgentMarth (Oct 9, 2008)

Anything by him is gold.

I will definitely be checking this out.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Oct 9, 2008)

Definitely looking forward to this one. Urasawa really is a genius when it comes to story telling. I have little doubt he will live up to that in his new work.

Though, is this new manga supposed to be loosely based on Batman? He talks about American comics from the 1940's (which is when Batman came to promence as a comic book character) and the cover has the batman symbol (not to mention the character looks to be in something like the batman suit). Then again, he does talk about a "lost hero" outside of the ones many know about which definatly dosn't fit batman. The name of the manga also sounds really like the name of another comic book character that became really popular in the 1940's, that being Captain Marvel who's real name was *Billy Bat*son. Though from the cover I doubt it is about him, though the names do seem a little to close to be coincidence.

Either way, should be very good. Can't wait.


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow, this has to be some of the best manga-related news that I've heard in awhile. I'll be waiting excitedly for this series, as Urasawa never fails to deliver anything but the absolute best ^^


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 9, 2008)

Amazing. I still have to read Pluto. A bit off-topic here but how far is the story developed in Pluto? I'd like to read it all in one go once it's finished, but if it's still long ways off from its ending, I think I'll just read it.

Urasawa is god. How does he even come up with those mangas?


----------



## ez (Oct 9, 2008)

i am very intrigued already. the mangaka is one of the best. :3

will be reading upon its release


----------



## Dabura (Oct 9, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Amazing. I still have to read Pluto. A bit off-topic here but how far is the story developed in Pluto? I'd like to read it all in one go once it's finished, but if it's still long ways off from its ending, I think I'll just read it.
> 
> Urasawa is god. How does he even come up with those mangas?



Some people say that this manga is at its end, should be ending in a few chapters. Although the recent events are pretty epic, I have my doubts because new things are developing. (we are currently waiting for chapter 56 btw.) 

This is supposed to be a short series from the start. I've heard that it originaly was aimed for 6-7 volumes. It has gone beyond that number a while ago.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2008)

WAIT WHAT
New manga by Naoki?
Instant read


----------



## ansoncarter (Oct 9, 2008)

hope thats not Billy in the picture. Looks like a looney toons character


----------



## kururenu (Oct 10, 2008)

Great news, Never read 20th Century Boys for some reason, But based on his other works I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## Gene (Oct 10, 2008)

At least finish Pluto first.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm looking forward to reading this. I'm expecting a lot of it.


----------



## Dabura (Oct 11, 2008)

Gene said:


> At least finish Pluto first.



He also wrote Monster alongside Happy! and 20th alongside Monster for two years.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 15, 2008)

c1 cam raw


----------



## Dabura (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks Ammanas!

wow this is very retro. I'm hoping Urasawa is screwing with us, to think that this style is the actual manga. 

I bet this is the introduction to a comic inside this manga. You can see the author named "Kevin Yamagata" under the Billy Bat logo of the comic.

If you look at the promo poster you see detailed sketches of buildings and even some legs with shoes of characters.

Are these 10 pages the whole chapter? It seems a little short.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Oct 15, 2008)

Dabura said:


> wow this is very retro. I'm hoping Urasawa is screwing with us, to think that this style is the actual manga.
> 
> I bet this is the introduction to a comic inside this manga.
> If you look at the promo poster you see detailed sketches of buildings and even some legs with shoes of characters.
> ...



Remember, each "page" in the cam version is actually 2 pages of the actual manga so it was actually about 17 pages not including the cover and ad page which is about the normal length of a weekly manga (is this a weekly manga? I thought it was bi-monthly for some reason).

As for the style, ya I think this is just the introduction and is a comic in the manga. What leads me to believe this is the 3rd page which shows adds for previous comics of Billy Bat and then the author of the Billy Bat comic being a name thats not Naoki Urasawa (the author of Billy Bat is listed in the comic as Kevin Yamagata). I'm guessing Kevin Yamagata might be a character in the manga (possible the main character?).

Although this is just speculation. Maybe Urasawa just felt like trying his hand at a gag manga or something


----------



## Dabura (Oct 15, 2008)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> Remember, each "page" in the cam version is actually 2 pages of the actual manga so it was actually about 17 pages not including the cover and ad page which is about the normal length of a weekly manga (is this a weekly manga? I thought it was bi-monthly for some reason).



Yeah your right, how silly of me

Its just that we probable have to wait a week or more to see the actual manga


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 15, 2008)

Lovely news.

This man is the God of manga.


----------



## Hidan (Oct 15, 2008)

I love this style. Naoki, please, oh please let this be the actual art style of this manga.


----------



## oruga_xxx (Oct 23, 2008)

Some photos taken by a friend upon request (I was desperate to see if the old fashioned comic style was or wasn't true...):


*Spoiler*: __ 












Enjoy and comment!!!


----------



## Arcanis (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmm the developments of the 2nd chapter already have me interested.

I can't wait till some group picks this up, anything new by Urasawa I'll read immediately


----------



## Stroev (Oct 24, 2008)

verusedawesomesmileys


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 11, 2008)

Has this been picked up yet?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 11, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Has this been picked up yet?



Unfortunatly not. I havn't even seen any raws since chapter 2, and that was really LQ. 

I would have thought Urasawa's reputation would have meant that a few groups would want to pick this manga up, but it doesn't seem that way. Not sure why, pretty much everything Urasawa touches is nothing short of awesome.


----------



## Dabura (Dec 12, 2008)

yeah almost 2 months have past since the release of chapter 1 raw. I'm so eager to read this, I really hope some group picks it up.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 12, 2008)

Maybe after the first volume is collected.


----------



## Shintiko (Dec 12, 2008)

Speaking of Urasawa, should I read Astro Boy if I want to read Pluto or just read Pluto?


----------



## Dabura (Dec 13, 2008)

I never read astro boy, so I can't say for sure.
But I read pluto and don't feel like missing anything to understand the story.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 13, 2008)

Shintiko said:


> Speaking of Urasawa, should I read Astro Boy if I want to read Pluto or just read Pluto?



It's up to you, but you don't need to have read Astro Boy to enjoy Pluto. It's basically an "alternate reality" type story so it dosn't fit into Astro Boy canon. I havn't read Astro Boy and Pluto is my second favorite Urasawa manga, so it's not really a requirement.


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 13, 2008)

A new manga by the amazing Naoki Urasawa? I'll definitely have to keep an eye out for the series. 

Still have to read Pluto.


----------



## limatt (Dec 16, 2008)

I love Naoki Urasawa he is an amazing mangaka and storyteller I have read Monster, Pluto and 20th century boys and can't waite to read Billy Bat.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 31, 2008)

w00t! Looks like a group finally picked this series up. Deadbeat Scans just released chapter 2. It seems they are having problems finding good quality raws so they skipped chapter 1 for now. Though having seen chapter 1's raws it shouldn't really be a big deal to skip it since it probably has nothing to do with the rest of the story.

you can DL the chapter here:
eBay


----------



## Dabura (Jan 1, 2009)

thank u very much for posting!!

Wow I loved it. Urasawa is such a good story teller; love those similarities between the comic and the real world (russian spy theme). I think this comic may have a bigger connection to the actual story than we first thought. This chapter was very interesting in setting up some themes. 

The detective recognizing the comic as he has seen it before in the Jump was nice. Reminds me of how lots of Original English Language manga seem to mimic Japan. I even loved the comic in comic more than I thought I would, now being able to read it.  I already feel that Urasawa will make this into an epic story like Monster and 20th.


----------



## ~L~ (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, i'm still waiting on Pluto 

thanks for the second chapter, i'm already hooked dayum


----------



## Dabura (Jan 12, 2009)

at first it seemed the pages in the beginning where out of order, but it could also be quick scene swapping.

I like the initial plot that Kevin goes out to find the truth behind the possibility of a similar bat in japan.

Urasawa's stories always start off pretty slow paced. Look at 20th CB, the rollercoaster really got up to speed around volume 4.

Can't wait for chapter 4, I'm glad more Pluto chapters have been released recently.


----------



## Valky (Jan 13, 2009)

Damn! Can't wait to read!

AWESOME News btw!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

*Billy Bat - new Naoki Urasawa manga*

this dog

from the guy who gave use Monster, 20th CB and Pluto.

very interesting story about a comic artist, and we get to see his story within a story about a talking bat.


----------



## limatt (Apr 13, 2009)

i just read 5 chapters of billy bat amazing this could get as epic as 20th centry boys!


----------



## iamthewalrus (Apr 15, 2009)

is it just me or...

*spoiler*
does it seem like the main character didn't actually kill his japanese friend when he was blacking out?  And that he was framed (along with the fellow they found in chapter 8)?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 15, 2009)

im not a fan of monster, and 20th century boys doesn't look particularly appealing but that pluto manga looks rather interesting


----------



## Danchou (Apr 19, 2009)

Damn, why does this have to be a monthly thing? It's finally starting to shape up a bit. It's a shame that nobody seems to be reading it.


----------



## Shintiko (Apr 29, 2009)

Just read all 9 chapters.  Urasawa shows us why he is God once again!


----------



## kumabear (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm up to Chapter 13 so far and although Urasawa's mangas start slow for the most part this one's almost excruciatingly so.

This is his weakest effort so far but i've got hope. It's Urasawa after all.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 21, 2009)

*LOLWAT@THE END*


----------



## hehey (Aug 21, 2009)

I just got into this today, im wondering how their going to explain the bat drawing being the moon, and the Judas thing at the end of chap 14, what the hell??, the kid is Judas?, then who the hell was that other dude!?


----------



## Adachi (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a feeling the guy in the cave is Peter, but honestly wtf Urasawa, DON'T MESS WITH MY CHRISTIAN HISTORY.


----------



## stardust (Aug 21, 2009)

NEXT CHAPTER; JUDAS APPEARS AS A SPACEMAN.


----------



## shadowlords (Aug 22, 2009)

Man... this Judas part just killed it for me.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 22, 2009)

This seems pretty interesting


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 22, 2009)

Whatever Urusawa is smokin' I want it 

Edit: Warning spoilers for chapter 14

*Spoiler*: __ 



I have no idea what is going on. Seriously. There seems to be some kind of conspiracy within Japan with regards to that gold but I have no idea how this relates to the bat figure. Now that Urusawa linking it back to Jesus and Judas I have no idea what the heck is going on. Is it possible that


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 25, 2009)

What is this manga about?

Something like Monster? Or It is a superhero type manga or mystery?


----------



## Adachi (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay, that's it, I'm not following this manga until it is finished.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 26, 2009)

Holy shit. Spoilers for latest two chapters


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's pretty confirmed that Billy Bat is something supernatural. It's simply not possible for him/them to be anything else imo.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 26, 2009)

manga just went to rediculously retarded levels


----------



## iamthewalrus (Aug 27, 2009)

im not sure what to say...if anyone can pull this off its Urasawa, but whats he trying to pull?  Judas?  Black segregation?  How is this all going to fit.

Urasawa doesn't normally make things *this* crazy.  Any explanation of recent events will be a little over the top, but maybe thats what hes going for?

whats are you guys' thoughts about 15,16?


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 27, 2009)

lets just put it this way

im hoping its a self parody

otherwise Urasawa has gone insane


----------



## iamthewalrus (Aug 27, 2009)

gotta agree with you there.  But geez, the man just finished pluto!  And that was great!  What is going on!?!?


----------



## Adachi (Aug 27, 2009)

I have faith in him, just watch.


----------



## limatt (Aug 27, 2009)

Am I the only one that thinks this manga is fucking incredible?

the Judas thing was awesome and I have a bad feeling about the bat in the taxi.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok. Let's think about this rationally. Let's assume that Urasawa knows what he's doing.

He doesn't use occult explanations often, so there has to be a logical reason why we're suddenly seeing Jesus. It was totally out of the left field.

There is one other explanation. This comic has dealt with meta storytelling. There's been a story in a story. I'm thinking of Kevin's Billy Bat comic.

After that we skip to "reality" which is Kevin's life. He travels to Japan.

What if we the OTHER instances of Billy Bat are part of ANOTHER STORY? There might be several people writing comics about this Billy Bat character, and what we are experiencing are all different versions and instances of that. Billy Bat on the moon? Billy Bat & Jesus? Billy Bat and Racial Segregation in Contemporary America? All part of different stories.

I think Urasawa might be trying to make it SEEM as if the explanation will be supernatural. He's trying to make us think the symbol itself is related to Jesus and God while that's just a trick. The real symbol is something different, and someone or something is writing other stories about the bat.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Aug 27, 2009)

you know, thats actually seems pretty logical.  I want to believe your theory, considering the supernatural route isn't as interesting, but one problem with it is that the artwork doesn't change.  if its different artists , why doesnt the art change?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 27, 2009)

Obama is going to make an appearance most likely at some point in the manga D:


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 27, 2009)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Ok. Let's think about this rationally.


Jesus just drew a bat on the ground saying it was god

rationality went out the window a while ago


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 28, 2009)

You just created an argument loop.

In the part of my post you didn't quote I just explained why it can STILL be rational.


----------



## Dabura (Aug 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I kinda liked the jesus/judas scenes. It had a feel to it, especially the scene where jesus died.




Urasawa always takes his time, look at 20thcboys, it really got interesting after volume 4.

But I do think he needs to get more to the point in his storytelling. Only as an Urasawa fan am I able to read on.

Just bat symbols popping up everywhere is getting old fast. The same old trick won't work long.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Sep 23, 2009)

although  i have no clue on whats going on, I actually liked this chapter.  I like these personal stories.

I just hope all this leads to something good...


----------



## Dabura (Sep 23, 2009)

I loved these two chapters with the wedding couple and the theme of equal rights.

But I'm not too found of the story structure, too much time warps and new exposition. Though I can see all the connections with billy and kevin, this structure is not my favorite to read. 

I know 20th cb also had the time switches (between 1960 70's / 2000 and 2015), but it all made sense plotwise.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 23, 2009)

How could I miss this...


----------



## Midus (Oct 28, 2009)

Two new chapters up. I'm actually really enjoying the jumps in time and Urasawa connecting everything to the bats.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 28, 2009)

This manga is fucking bizzare.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Oct 28, 2009)

I thought 20th century boys was bizarre with the time skips...

till things started coming together.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 18, 2009)

What is this manga?

- Weekly release
or
- Monthly release
or
- Irregular release

?


----------



## Random Member (Dec 18, 2009)

^New chapter comes out every 2 weeks.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 18, 2009)

This is a very strange comic... O_o

The idea that the bat character is from the time of Jesus is simply absurd. That kind of art work did not exist at that time. One possibility is that every time we see the bat it is a replacement for something ELSE. Then the question is: What is the bat character REALLY?


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 18, 2009)

This manga is magnificent. I haven't read anything so compelling in a long time.

Edit: Well, I liked it until we got the Jesus story. Now it's devolved from decent fiction to a rambling and aimless ideological platform using symbolism to express the mangakas views on everything from the personal choice to do good or bad history, religion, government, and corporations, intermingled with a bizarre fascination for American culture.. What a huge disappointment.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Dec 25, 2009)

Chapter 24 is out. This was more normal than I expected.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did he let the bandits attack the town in the end?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 25, 2009)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> This is a very strange comic... O_o
> 
> The idea that the bat character is from the time of Jesus is simply absurd. That kind of art work did not exist at that time.



That's what they want you to think

The whole point of ancient secrets is *they're secret*


----------



## ArtieBoy (Mar 3, 2010)

Read the first chapter. and it was pretty cool.
It looks very interesting and the Mangas i've read from Naoki Urasawa i really liked


----------



## JotaroKujo72 (Mar 11, 2010)

So far the manga seems pretty good, but I wonder how Urasawa is going to tie in all the stories, Jesus, the Ninja dude, and JFK's killer. The mention of Marylin Monroe's death also seemed pretty random.

For some reason, I also thought smiling Jesus was pretty cool.

I want to know who the hell the Bat is already too.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 11, 2010)

wait wasn't this about a cartoon bat at first? lol wtf. trippy stuff.


----------



## JotaroKujo72 (Mar 11, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> wait wasn't this about a cartoon bat at first? lol wtf. trippy stuff.



That was only the 1st chapter, the second showed that the first chapter was simply a comic the main character was drawing.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 17, 2010)

This is strange. Very strange.

I honestly can't imagine how exactly this will all connect in the end, if it ever will O_o

Spoilers about the end of the Ninja Arc


*Spoiler*: __ 



We now know that the manga is anachronistic in nature. This leaves a few options open. Is the manga going to actually be supernatural, or will there be a logical explanation? If there IS a logical explanation it will have to be something that can explain the anachronism without anything "unrealistic" which means that the only real explanation is that a lot of what is going on is inside someone's head or, alterantively, that we think is anachronistic is in fact another story within the story itself. In short: Everything that is non-realistic in this comic is part of a sub story which in turn is made up of a character within the comic itself.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 17, 2010)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> This is strange. Very strange.
> 
> I honestly can't imagine how exactly this will all connect in the end, if it ever will O_o


Is it your first Naoki Urasawa manga? The guy is a genius.


----------



## xingesealcmst (May 17, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Is it your first Naoki Urasawa manga? The guy is a genius.



Indeed. but at least for the other mangas there's a sense of plot and direction.  and the foreshadowing's done well enough that you'll miss it if you're not looking for it.

this manga though... i'm completely stumped. i'm gonna just sit back and enjoy, and when it finishes its run, go back and reread haha.


----------



## taxma (Dec 22, 2010)

i just have read billy bat 45th chapter. it's a great story with many of real world conspiracy theories. urasawa is pretty brave to write this manga.


----------



## Dabura (Dec 22, 2010)

You've said it! Now we can actually read allong the story is more comprehensible. I'm also up to speed, this is very interesting. Especially the twist in 45. Man, that I didn't see it earlier on! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, he isn't mentioned by name when we actually see him in the beginning of the manga, but later on we do know that Kevin had a assistant named Chuck Culkin. And when we see the imposter he looks nothing like him, but I didn't connect the link to the assistant in the first chapters.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 22, 2010)

Good stuff so far.


----------



## Dabura (Dec 24, 2010)

chapter 46 was goood. It looks like the face of a true charismatic villain has been revealed, like Johan or Friend. And I love the fact that he's been modelled after Disney.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 24, 2010)

Well when it turned out that that guy was a fake the obvious answer would be that the real Chuck is just a ghost writer. I guess next chapter we'll find out if there's more to their relationship.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Dec 25, 2010)

im glad the story is actually going somewhere now.  I was so weirded out when urasawa introduced the mixed couple and that big feudal japan arc.  Made me hope he had something up his sleeve.  Now I cfinally look forward to new billy chapters.

I'm hoping next he will tie in all that ninja stuff he wrote earlier.  I still have faith in this story and I hope he can pull it off.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Dec 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Billy Bat Cover_ 










I have to reread Billy Bat because there are a lot of things I've forgotten. So there will be at least two main antagonist since Karatechop Man works for a different organization and likely has a superior. He seems to be Billy Bat's "Roberto".


----------



## Aburamushi (Dec 29, 2010)

It's weird that he incites Oswald to kill JFK and at the same time tell Kevin to stop him. 

That damn bat is a troll of history.

The bat is to the world as Kubo is to Bleach


----------



## Random Member (Jan 16, 2011)

And here's 48

Even something Mashiro one-shotted can blow out Ryuujin Jakka.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 18, 2011)

Chapter 49

Now, taking in Kenpachi's comment


----------



## Blinky (Jan 18, 2011)

Huh already ?


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jan 18, 2011)

Is MS in the middle of catching up to Billy Bat, or has it technically caught up to the magazine releases?  I'm sorry if they mentioned it earlier, but chapter 49 coming out so soon is just strange.

As for this chapter... wow. The end was brutal for Oswald's confidence, but much needed.  And uhoh, looks like bad guys will show up soon.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 18, 2011)

^As of chapter 49, they've caught up. Chapter 50 should be out soon, however.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks for that clarification.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 27, 2011)

Man this Mangaka hands down the best in the business. I love this manga...


----------



## Blinky (Feb 1, 2011)

I bet JFK and the bat are in cahoots. 

Wow that sentence was weird.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Feb 2, 2011)

This comic is pretty bizarre. I mean usually Urasawa doesn't go into supernatural territory, but I don't see how this can possibly explained without that... O_o


----------



## Aburamushi (Feb 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _chpt. 50_ 



Who is this Angolmois who will descend? Wikipedia directs it to Nostradamus


----------



## Pickindazys (Feb 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If Keven dies i wonder if the manga would go on with a successor, he's probably not but you never know.


----------



## Random Member (Mar 4, 2011)

Chapter 52

Not disproved.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, I was going to comment on how random this chapter was, but FRAK THE WHAT? Random girl is related to the Ninja from Iga from... like 30-35 chapters ago.

And the map possibly related to this?
Chapter 18 map
Chapter 52 map

Don't think it's quite the same... but that would be remarkable if it was.

With the Kennedy assassination being a major plot point... I'm going to go out of the way and say that at some point in this story, the WTC is going to become relevant again. Possibly 9/11? Who knows... I certainly don't.


----------



## Aburamushi (Mar 12, 2011)

The many points are finally connecting. Although Judas' arc still leaves me puzzled.


----------



## Blinky (May 22, 2011)

oh hell yes another group picked it up


----------



## Random Member (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah, I guess not. Don't know why they dropped it if they did.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 4, 2011)

Woah, this manga is picked up big time. The most recent chapters have been very enjoyable and I think this has a lot of potential to be one of Urasawa's greats. Only Urasawa can put KKK in a manga and make it entertaining. 

The Bat is as big a troll as Kubo though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Man, serious business now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh boy.. This manga is rolling. The Bat is a troll.. lol


----------



## Blinky (Jun 12, 2011)

You just know the next chapter is going to cut to someone else. Or better yet; a timeskip...


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 13, 2011)

Blinky said:


> The only guy who wanted it scanned there left. It has a good group now which I actually prefer.



I see.  Just thought that Chapter 55 the quality declined a little bit, but those recent chapters they returned to the usual quality.



Blinky said:


> You just know the next chapter is going to cut to someone else. Or better yet; a timeskip...



 Please don't say something like that~~~~~!!


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 16, 2011)

New chapter is out: Ch.30

After all the shit that has gone down recently with JFK and all, I wasn't blown away by the latest chapter to be honest. But the events in the next few chapters will be interesting to see unfold.

It says the next issue comes out 6/16, which is today, so chapter 60 shouldn't be too far off for us to wait.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 16, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> New chapter is out: Ch.30
> 
> After all the shit that has gone down recently with JFK and all, I wasn't blown away by the latest chapter to be honest. But the events in the next few chapters will be interesting to see unfold.
> 
> It says the next issue comes out 6/16, which is today, so chapter 60 shouldn't be too far off for us to wait.


 Same. for some reason Naoki didn't put a lot of drama on the JFK shooting which it is not the biggest event so far. What it is interesting s what the Bat said. It is making me think...


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm a bit bummed that JFK wasn't saved, because it seemed for a moment that that was possible...

However, I think I'm more intrigued by the coalescence of all these different plot threads.  Oswald, the 2 Kevins, Charlie, etc.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 16, 2011)

Gonna start this after I finish Pluto.


----------



## Pickindazys (Jun 26, 2011)

Good chapter all around nice to see Oswald as a hero.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 26, 2011)

ok Good chapter.. I wonder what is going to happen next..


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, that was a much better chapter than the last because something actually happened. 

Never, ever imagined I would read a manga where I could sympathize with a character that assinated a president. He's definitely grown on me as a character throughout. 

Also, didn't know much about Ava Gardner until I saw her in the chapter and looked her up.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 27, 2011)

So the bat was using this as the plot for a movie to make millions!


----------



## Pickindazys (Jul 15, 2011)

this


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 17, 2011)

That was a great chapter. The troll face needs to be replaced by the bat in from now on. 

Honestly, Oswald's fate is set in stone, but I can't help but feel sorry for him.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2011)

*CH 62:* had one just as good


----------



## Destin (Aug 24, 2011)

Chapter 63 is out.


----------



## Pickindazys (Nov 27, 2011)

Bumped for new chapter. Allso if your in to spoilers here's the text of chapters 67-70.

the concept of them

the concept of them

the concept of them

the concept of them


----------



## chauronity (Dec 11, 2011)

Epic series indeed, easily the best one I've read in ages. I really am astonished how he's able to connect those things together .. insane! 

Capitalism (Disney, Coca-Cola, etc) definitely is the villain here.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 3, 2012)

*CH 70:*Ch.56

Omg Albert Einstein?O_O


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jan 4, 2012)

Honestly...this manga has shot way the fuck up in quality in my eyes. The way  Urasawa is touching upon important people and certain events in history, and mixing them in with his own unique storytelling...this guy is really something else.

Where else can you read a manga that has a talking cartoon bat, Lee Harvey Oswald, the death of JFK, KKK burning black people at the stake, and now fucking Albert Einstein? My mind = blown. 

I'm surprised there's not more discussion on here about this fucking gem of a manga that is Billy Bat. I hope this gets licensed in America soon, too. You hear that Viz Media?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 4, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> Honestly...this manga has shot way the fuck up in quality in my eyes. The way  Urasawa is touching upon important people and certain events in history, and mixing them in with his own unique storytelling...this guy is really something else.
> 
> Where else can you read a manga that has a talking cartoon bat, Lee Harvey Oswald, the death of JFK, KKK burning black people at the stake, and now fucking Albert Einstein? My mind = blown.
> 
> *I'm surprised there's not more discussion on here about this fucking gem of a manga that is Billy Bat.* I hope this gets licensed in America soon, too. You hear that Viz Media?


 because is a smart manga. lol I mean man I wish people talk about it more  but damn probably they don't want to give this a chance.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jan 4, 2012)

Holy crap. He went from JFK to Albert Einstein? Need to catch up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 27, 2012)

*CH 71:* Link removed


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 23, 2012)

*CH 72:*this
*CH 73:*this


----------



## Takamura Bear (Mar 23, 2012)

So the original concept of Billy Bat that was created by Zofu and was unconsciously imitated by Kevin Yamagata...turns out not to be the original and was created by crazy black man in prison? Shit gets weirder every chapter. But I'm really starting to enjoy Billy Bat, more so than 20th Century Boys and Pluto; it's definitely in my top five current favorite manga. 

Honestly, the way some strange ass things have gone down in this manga, I wouldn't be surprised to see Urasawa introduce other well known (probably for all the wrong reasons) characters in the manga somewhere down the line.

Charles Manson? Maybe the bat will talk to him and tell him about uprisings/Helter Skelter and shit? 

Or Ted Bundy? 

O.J. Simpson? 

Heck, the Twin Towers were mentioned a while back as well. I don't know if Urasawa will go as far as to draw the attacks, maybe just allude to it as a prophecy mentioned by the bat or something.

Bin Laden would be a good character for the bat to troll.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 1, 2012)

*CH 74:*Link removed
*CH 75:*Link removed
*CH 76:*Link removed


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 13, 2012)

Need to catch up on this by about 40+ chapters. 

LOL @ my lazy, absent-minded azz.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 13, 2012)

*CH 77:*Chapter 53
*CH 78:*Chapter 53
*CH 79:*Chapter 53
*CH 80:*Chapter 53


----------



## Lasker (Nov 14, 2012)

Ch 90h.181


*Spoiler*: __ 



What do you think about the man at the end of the chapter ? 
I think he may have a link with Kevin (the young boy), he may be Kevin from the future ?


----------



## Lasker (Mar 31, 2013)

Billy Bat is back !! :amazed
Chapter 94: Link removed
These last chapters were truly amazing, I hope it will go on.


----------



## chauronity (Mar 31, 2013)

Michael Jackson inspired this new guy for sure!


----------



## Ice Cream (Mar 31, 2013)

Lasker said:


> Billy Bat is back !! :amazed
> Chapter 94: comparatively weaker
> These last chapters were truly amazing, I hope it will go on.



So...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kevin was suddenly killed and there's a new protagonist?




This manga never fails to confuse me. :/


----------



## rajin (Apr 24, 2013)

*and there is hitler Appearantly luppi caught them pretty quikcly after they got freed.*


----------



## Drizzt (May 4, 2013)

New Billy Bat Chapter 98 is out!


----------



## rajin (May 14, 2013)

and here is batman symbol found on MOON VISIT
*Billy Bat 101 Raw *
*Hyped *


----------



## Schneider (Jul 28, 2013)

if monster and 20th century boy is a sensual sex with a hot broad, billy bat would be jennifer lawrence with a strap on pegging your ass off.

any updates for the next chapter?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 28, 2013)

Schneider said:


> if monster and 20th century boy is a sensual sex with a hot broad, billy bat would be jennifer lawrence with a strap on pegging your ass off.
> 
> any updates for the next chapter?



W-w-WHAT?!!?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 28, 2013)

Schneider said:


> if monster and 20th century boy is a sensual sex with a hot broad, billy bat would be jennifer lawrence with a strap on pegging your ass off.
> 
> any updates for the next chapter?



It returns August 22nd.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 21, 2013)

Damn to chapter 99.. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hitler!!!


----------



## rajin (Aug 22, 2013)

*HITLER MEETS EINSTEIN

Ch.240*


----------



## x5exotic (Aug 22, 2013)

Naoki is togashi's wife right?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2013)

this manga man, too good. Also Naoki Usarawa is working in another manga since 2012.

*Master Keaton Remaster:* Started in March 2012, with the story written by Takashi Nagasaki, it is a sequel to Master Keaton. It is set 20 years after the original series ended.



> began writing a sequel to Master Keaton in 2012 titled Master Keaton Remaster. When asked why he went back to a series after so many years, Urasawa stated it was because with the original series he had a hard time making the story he wanted due to contractual obligation, and because people affected by the 2011 Tōhoku earthquake and tsunami said they had enjoyed the series, so he wanted to do something for them. In August 2013, Urasawa created his first "monster manga" titled Kaijū Ōkoku (Monster Kingdom), a 41-page one-shot published in Big Comic.


----------



## Lasker (Aug 28, 2013)

Ice Cream said:


> So...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems so. But I'm pretty sure Jackie is still alive. 
Kevin2 used time travel to speak to Devivie but he didn't try to save Kevin.. that's odd.





> Naoki is togashi's wife right?


Togashi's wife is Naoko 



> [...]and tsunami said they had enjoyed the series, so he wanted to do something for them. *In August 2013, Urasawa created his first "monster manga" titled Kaijū Ōkoku (Monster Kingdom), a 41-page one-shot published in Big Comic. *


Can't find any translation about this one, is a scantrad team willing to pick it up?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 10, 2013)

What is going on with the scans group?  they are behind lol


----------



## Brian (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes

Chapter 102 is finally out, Hitler and Einstein enjoying the scenery together


----------



## Brian (Sep 29, 2013)

intercept his attacks

Chapter 105 is out

Kevin needs to get out of there fast, but I'm hoping we learn the true identity about the fake Chuck Culkin soon.


----------



## rajin (Dec 27, 2013)

*Billy Bat 111 Raw*
*Cromartie homage? *


----------



## rajin (Jan 9, 2014)

*Billy Bat 112 Raw*

*here*


----------



## rajin (Jan 14, 2014)

*Billy Bat 113 Raw*

*effect of the impact*


----------



## rajin (Feb 4, 2014)

*Billy Bat 116 Raw*

*Ch.439*


----------



## rajin (Feb 10, 2014)

*Billy Bat 117 Raw*

*The Gamer Chapter 23*


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 22, 2014)

This manga is so weird. It feels like it lacks punch. Maybe it's just me, though.

Comparing this to, say, Monster or 20th Century Boy... Those manage to be so exciting. This is kinda bland in comparison.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 23, 2014)

Chapters 116 to 118 are out


----------



## chauronity (Sep 5, 2014)

Very interesting latest chapter. Americans sure might find the upcoming events painful.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2014)

So we're getting into 9/11 now...? Not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## Ice Cream (Nov 17, 2014)

So what's the endgame here?

They already prevented the world coming to an end with the moon storyline.

Now it looks like we're entering the 9/11 tragedy but I'm just wondering what else is there
for Billy Bat to continue afterwards. Seems like the moon event was a good time to end it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> So what's the endgame here?
> 
> They already prevented the world coming to an end with the moon storyline.
> 
> ...



Yeah... It feels like every-time the end is near it just gets stretched out again.
That's a problem I often have with Urasawa's series.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 21, 2016)

This manga is a fucking trainwreck of confusion.


----------



## Brian (Aug 27, 2016)

Chapter 68

It's finally over, I love the message of hope in the last chapter and how it ended with the Billy Bat comic. I've been reading Billy Bat for years so I'm going to miss this series and Kevin Goodman, I think out of all of Urasawa's MCs Kevin was my personal favorite.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 6, 2016)

so the kid survived war only because he had enough willpower to read more manga. fucking weeaboo i swear



i'm gonna miss this one  amazing manga through and through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 6, 2016)

So can this one be recommended? My all-time Urasawa fave is still Monster, although I really like 20th Century Boys too (at least until the time skip thingy...though one should really read his stuff several times for the full experience). Think I liked Pluto more than 20th CB tho.


----------



## Stannis (Sep 6, 2016)

to me only monster topped this
monster > billy > 20th > pluto

i mean come give me one more manga where this happens


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 9, 2016)

Stannis said:


> to me only monster topped this
> monster > billy > 20th > pluto
> 
> i mean come give me one more manga where this happens


Haha that's awesome indeed =))


----------

